# Possible 2nd horse- please critique



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I am looking for a second horse- details in http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/pasture-mate-being-sent-off-training-89375/

I have set up appointments for this weekend and would like some critique on each one. I am only looknig for something to do flat work and occasionally trail ride- i am looking for something uncomplicated and gentle. I eventually want my daughter to be able ride the new one, or my current gelding. I am an advanced beginner rider, but confident, yet I dont want anything that I'll struggle with.

Beautiful paint anyone can ride - Clus Goldseeker

Chickadee Paint Pony

10-year old 14.2h registered paint mare for sale

Ready to Go Your Way, Hunter Potential, Easy Ride - Bandit


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Based on these ads alone (providing they are being honest) I would probably suggest that you go with the 1st one. I personally would choose the 4th one out of those options for myself but that’s because I have the experience and confidence to deal with what sounds like could use a bit of finishing as per their wording in their ad but is a nicer size than the second and sounds like lots of fun. The first while quite bum high seems to be the best choice for what you are wanting to do. The 2nd is very cute but honestly too young for what you are wanting (trust me I have a 4 year old lol) and also his expression in the photos give me the impression he is quite apt to be distracted and possibly reactive/spooky even if he is as calm as they say. The 3rd while very sweet and I would love to know that she is going to a good home is blind in one eye and if that is something you yourself are willing to take on that is wonderful as usually this isn’t a problem for horses (I know 2 that are fine) but to be honest if I was going to ever be putting my child on a horse I would want to know that they had full visual capacity because you never know! She could be cantering along and not see a hole and fall down or run into a tree or run out in front of a car you just never know. So that’s my 2 cents! Lol Take it for what it’s worth and keep in mind how important the bond you feel with the horse is as well! Something you can only know by meeting them! Ok so in summary I would suggest that you only look at horses 1 and 4! And probably go with option 1. I love that you are looking at Paints by the way! They are the best


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

You know whats funny? I've looked at so many horses, i didnt even notice the ones i narrowed down were all paints. I swear i was trying to stay open minded. LOL

As for the pony who is blind in one eye, would you still tell me to reconsider, if I were the one riding it? I know my gelding is SAFE, so my daughter could always ride him and I could take on a new horse. I like #4 but he is "green". He seems to ride well but not finished. He is affordable because shes willing to do payments and reduce price, but it may be too much for me to bite off. It depends how uncomplicated he is. I was leaning towards the blind pony, but I wont make a decision until I've ridden anything. 
I do love paints though


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, this is one, I am really excited about. I changed my plans this weekend and instead of driving 3 hours, I am going to look at this beautiful little Connemara. What do you think of him?

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1694043 - Aidan

i just have a feeling about this guy.. and hes only 15 minutes from me


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

bump, i really want opinions on the dream horse ad i just posted. Heres a pic and then check the link for description. I am going to see him today/tomorrow- depending if i can make my apt for today instead.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Just based on the ad and your description of what you are looking for, I would go with # 1 or the QH/Connemara cross. I would lean towards the cross only due to price and description. One thing to keep in mind is that he is 19 years old. While that would not deter me, it is something to think about due to special needs you need to consider as he gets into his 20s.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm seriously impressed. He is awesome. He is respectful of your space, doesnt flinch a muscle when tacked up, walk/trot/canter with ease and looked uber cute doing it. He just doesnt seem like anything bothers him. He works much better off leg and seat then rein, which is a good thing but with any more contact than the tiniest bit, and hes shaking his head. But his gaits are nice, his face is adorable. I will have a vet check done and then... im buying him!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I assume you are taking about he QH x. Good luck with him! My new mare does not like bit contact either so I put her in a Little S Hackamore and she goes perfect in it.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, the QH cross. He is only 15 minutes from me, and what a doll! Thanks for the luck.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

So the deposit is in his owners hand and the vet check will be Wednesday, then i'll bring him home after that  Here's some pics from today...


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Oh he is adorable!!!!


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

I think he is beautiful-what a face!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Today is the day the vet gives him a look over. She said not to waste time or money on a flex test- as hes 19, he probably wont pass with flying colors. But she will do his vitals, and check for any obvious issues. She was surprised that i told her when i rode him he does all 3 gaits and jumped. Anyhow.. I have my figners crossed. My main concern is the owner said he had an injury several years ago that left a small indention on his frog. He wear shoes in front, and hes been sound ever since. So.. lets cross our fingers for a good vet check


----------

